# Danger of eating (cooked) bone?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I did a leg of lamb on the rotisserie (very rare). The leftover bone with a good bit of meat was in the fridge about a week, then I just threw it out today. Brooks got it and ate all the meat and about 1/3 of the bone itself. 
So, what danger is there to him?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

He'll probably be okay. You might notice that he will throw up some bone chips later on. Maybe, maybe not. 

Bet he enjoyed that lamb!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*WHEN I HAD MYKayCee IN SEVERAL YEARS AGO TO ETIERH GET THE SPLINT REMOV OR STITCHS OUT (FOLLOWING KNEE SURGERY) THER WAS A BEAUTIFUL CHOCOLATE LAB PUPPY IN THE TREATMENT AREA. HE HAD A TEPOF ALMOST 107 AND WAS ALMOST COMATOSE. HE HAD EATEN A COOKED PORK CHOP BONE, IT SPLINER, IT PEIRCES HIS TUMMY AND PERITONITIS HAD SET IN. THEY WERE UNABLE TO SAVE THT PUPPY. *

*I FREW UP WITH US GIVING OUR HUTING DOGS CHICKEN, QUIAL, SQUIRRLE, RABBIT, STEAK, PORCK CHOP, TURKEY, ETC BONES....ALL COOKED. WE NEVER HAD A PROBLEM. I HAD STOPPED GIVING MY DOGS COOKED BONES MANY YEARS AGO, AND AFTER SEEING THAT PUPPY KNEW THEY WOULD NEVER EVER GET ANOTHER COOKED BONE AND FOR THT MATGTER, I AM EVEN SARED OF GIVING THEM RAW BONES! CHANCES ARE VERY SLIM---BUT I JUT WILL NOT TKE THE RISK. MY VET IS EVEN AGAINST RAW BNES. SIDE GES T MNY IN WTH POLEM DE TO BLOKGE, STUC IN THROT, SPLITERED, ETC. *


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I had just put him out in the back yard about 20 min before and didn't know my husband had gone out and left the garage door open. My husband asked where Brooks was and I went out to check on him and saw he had something in his mouth. I was astonished at how quickly he must had eaten solid bone!


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Yikes! It is ideal to avoid feeding bones that are as follows:

BAKED, SMOKED, BROASTED/ROASTED, BOILED, ETC.

I'm glad everything is OK-you're lucky.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Cooked bones are dangerous because they dry out and can splinter. However, raw bones are fine, and in fact are beneficial in cleaning the teeth, and also as a source of rich proteins. I give raw marrow bones and raw chicken wings to all my dogs. On the days that I feed them, I decrease the amount of their regular food.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Cooked bones are dangerous because they dry out and can splinter. However, raw bones are fine, and in fact are beneficial in cleaning the teeth, and also as a source of rich proteins. I give raw marrow bones and raw chicken wings to all my dogs. On the days that I feed them, I decrease the amount of their regular food.


Yes, I agree. My two get raw bison marrrow bones & big raw ham bones. I am going to get some raw Turkey Necks too. Anway, I gave them some raw chicken wings a few times, & I watched very closely to how they chewed them & instead of really chewing & pulverizing the bones, they swallowed too large of chunks because the chicken wings are so small. Conversely, my two seem to do better with the raw chicken backs because they're a larger piece of meat/bone so it's easier to gnaw on. Maybe I'll try the chicken wings again in the future. :wave:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree with what PG has posted. I have seen a number of other posters through the years panick when their dogs have gotten cooked bones and all turned out okay. Just be sure to watch for any problems.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy once swallowed a whole country rib bone (cooked), it had to have been 4 inches long and maybe 2 inches wide. I wasn't too worried about the splintering since she swallowed it whole but I was worried she had that big piece of bone in her stomach. The vet said give her 4 slices of bread to cushion it as it passed through. 

Do you know, I never saw that bone again. I could not believe that, she digested it. Amazing.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Daisy once swallowed a whole country rib bone (cooked), it had to have been 4 inches long and maybe 2 inches wide. I wasn't too worried about the splintering since she swallowed it whole but I was worried she had that big piece of bone in her stomach. The vet said give her 4 slices of bread to cushion it as it passed through.
> 
> Do you know, I never saw that bone again. I could not believe that, she digested it. Amazing.


That's scary. I remember Kimmers' Marley eating a turkey bone that almost worked it's way out, but the Vet had to go in through the rectum to get the bone out. Ouch!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I know! The things we learn, my goodness. I used to let her chew on cooked rib bones and then took them away when the meat was gone ... one day she just swallowed it whole. No more of that!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I know! The things we learn, my goodness. I used to let her chew on cooked rib bones and then took them away when the meat was gone ... one day she just swallowed it whole. No more of that!


Now I'm trying to remember if it was Kimmers' GR or Kimber's. I used to be able to remember who was who.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I know one of those you're talking about, I have a hard time remembering that far back too! :curtain:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

K9 Passion said:


> Yes, I agree. My two get raw bison marrrow bones & big raw ham bones. I am going to get some raw Turkey Necks too. Anway, I gave them some raw chicken wings a few times, & I watched very closely to how they chewed them & instead of really chewing & pulverizing the bones, they swallowed too large of chunks because the chicken wings are so small. Conversely, my two seem to do better with the raw chicken backs because they're a larger piece of meat/bone so it's easier to gnaw on. Maybe I'll try the chicken wings again in the future. :wave:


 
I give the chicken wings frozen, and mine chew on them.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> I give the chicken wings frozen, and mine chew on them.


OH!!! That's a good idea! I gave it to them raw/thawed. I may try that next time. Thanks! :wave:


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

K9 Passion said:


> Yes, I agree. My two get raw bison marrrow bones & big raw ham bones. I am going to get some raw Turkey Necks too. Anway, I gave them some raw chicken wings a few times, & I watched very closely to how they chewed them & instead of really chewing & pulverizing the bones, they swallowed too large of chunks because the chicken wings are so small. Conversely, my two seem to do better with the raw chicken backs because they're a larger piece of meat/bone so it's easier to gnaw on. Maybe I'll try the chicken wings again in the future. :wave:


Chicken leg and thigh bones are the only bones that I would NEVER give to a golden. They are weight bearing bones and I have heard of goldens choking on them. Any other part of the chicken are fine to feed. 

Pat


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

How about you buy boneless and then purchased ground up bone to add as a chaser? I don't do raw. Too much to think about.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Popebendgoldens said:


> Chicken leg and thigh bones are the only bones that I would NEVER give to a golden. They are weight bearing bones and I have heard of goldens choking on them. Any other part of the chicken are fine to feed.
> 
> Pat


 
I have never heard of any dog choking on them as long as they are raw. They are actually readily crushed by even fairly small dogs. 
However, I prefer to feed wings, and although small, when frozen, the dogs enjoy giving them them a few good crunches. 
My choice overall is beef marrow bones.
I do not feed a raw diet, but consider raw bones as almost a "supplement", an because they are rich in protein, do decrease the amount of their kibble on days that they get them. They do a beautiful job of keeping teeth clean and white.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kody ate a whole bone-in pork chop and a cooked chicken wing once and was fine. Jester swallowed a cooked chicken wing last year and was fine too probably because it was literally swallowed whole! :doh: However...I just heard of someone who lost a dog because it ate turkey meat with some very small bones in it. Bones just scare me.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Kody ate a whole bone-in pork chop and a cooked chicken wing once and was fine. Jester swallowed a cooked chicken wing last year and was fine too probably because it was literally swallowed whole! :doh: However...I just heard of someone who lost a dog because it ate turkey meat with some very small bones in it. Bones just scare me.


 
ANY cooked bones are potentially dangerous. Raw bones are safe, but care should be taken to make sure that the size of the bone is appropriate for the dog. Erring on the large side is safest.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I love it when Daisy catches her own food at the lake. Lots of people ask me if the bones are dangerous but she's never had a problem with them. The bones are small and soft, actually less crunchy than a chicken wing. She loves her sushi. :wave:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sam ate beef marrow bones all the time until I saw an E-Vet show on Animal Planet where a Golden had gotten the marrow bone lodged in his throat. He survived, but it scared me. I've given Ike 1 before but only while I'm with him and watching closely. After reading through the thread, I have a new found respect for Daisy...she reminds me of my Sam. He'd eat minnows when we were fishing at the local beach. We'd be baiting the hook and he'd be trying to get at the bait. He had a cast iron stomach, sounds like Daisy does too. Sam loved eating crickets, beetles, worms, but never tried a spider thankfully. Our neighborhood lake is dangerous for dogs now, too many hooks laying around from the neighborhood kids fishing. Sam got a 3 pronged hook caught in his pad once.


----------

